# Sistema en inglés despues de update (resuelto)

## jBilbo

No sé si os habrá pasado a todos, pero a mi (y a alguno más que me lo ha confirmado) después de actualizar el sistema nos sale en todo en inglés. Por ejemplo, el Gnome en el panel sale Application Actions, cuando antes de la compilación salía Aplicaciones Acciones (lo raro es que dentro del menu sale en castellano las opciones: " Accesorios, Desarrollo, Gráficos").

Un bug?. Puede, no lo sé. No es nada de configuración que yo sepa. Basta decir que tengo el sistema desde hace bastantes meses con todo en castellano bien puesto. Compilo en root con lenguaje por defecto, y para usuarios en modo castellano, tal y como recomiendan para que no haya problemas de compilación por culpa de locales.

Pues nada, a ver si sacamos algo en claro. ¿A alguien más le pasa?

PD: No sé qué paquete es el causante, pero me pasó después de compilar el evolution 1.4.3 y algo más que no recuerdo qué. Habian unos 4 o 5 paquetes, no mucho, suelo actualizar el sistema frecuentemente.

----------

## neuronal

Hola, a mí también me ha pasado lo mismo, igual de cómo lo has explicado.

En mi caso fue, hace unos meses, al actualizar todo el sistema con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

Casi todas las aplicaciones las tengo en ingles, incluso las devoluciones de ls, df, ... todo. Hay algunas que he visto que están en castellano: Abiword por ejemplo.

Pregunté en algún grupo de news en es.comp.os. pero no conseguí mucho con una respuesta que creo me dieron, y no se por qué puede ser. Podría ser un bug, ¿pero dónde?

Un saludo

----------

## earelin

A mi me paso lo mismo, yo tengo el equipo en gallego y cuando actualice la misma historia. Entonces me puse a jugar con las variables de idioma y resulta que si no "exporto" la variable de entorno LANGUAGE, y si LC_ALL y LANG todo funciona como antes. Tal vez esto os sirva de algo.

----------

## jBilbo

Pues nos sirve de muchísimo porque a mi también me lo ha solucionado.

Muchas Gracias  :Very Happy: 

PD: Sigue resultando curioso ese tipo de fallo... quizas se podría clasificar como bug.

 *earelin wrote:*   

> A mi me paso lo mismo, yo tengo el equipo en gallego y cuando actualice la misma historia. Entonces me puse a jugar con las variables de idioma y resulta que si no "exporto" la variable de entorno LANGUAGE, y si LC_ALL y LANG todo funciona como antes. Tal vez esto os sirva de algo.

 

----------

## neuronal

```
neuronal@meteora:~$ df -hT

Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/root     ext3    8,8G  4,2G  4,2G  51% /

...

neuronal@meteora:~$ echo $LANGUAGE

spanish

neuronal@meteora:~$ unset LANGUAGE

neuronal@meteora:~$ df -hT

S.ficheros    Tipo  Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/root     ext3    8,8G  4,2G  4,2G  51% /

...
```

Si que parece funcionar si. Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Hefistion

muchas gracias a mi tb me pasaba y ahora si me funciona perfectamente,

ummmmmm, seria bueno encontrar el pq de este bug   :Wink: 

----------

## kabutor

idem aqui

----------

## GaTeT

pues a mi tb me paso esto con gnome, pero lo achacaba a una instalacion mal hecha pq solo me pasaba en el portatil y no en el sobremesa.

He probado lo ke decis de kitar lo de LANGUAGE="spanish" y ha funcionado perfectamente  :Smile: 

Hacia tiempo ke no visitba el foro pero ya veo ke ha sido todo un error, xD prometo estar mas tiempo por aki:)

saludos!!!

----------

## GaTeT

Despues de mirar un rato en la documentacion de gentoo (en las guias de localizacion) solo en la version en español se habla de la variable LANGUAGE en el resto se arreglan  con LANG y en algunos casos con LC_ALL.

Probando los distintos valores ke se me han pasado por la mente  para la variable LANGUAGE he llegado a la conclusion de ke admite valores similares a los de la variable LANG. Por lo tanto si pones "spanish" no lo reconoce y sigue con el idioma por defecto (ingles).

Creo ke el problema vendra de algun cambio en el funcionamiento del sistema gettext pero no esty seguro.

Solucion: olvidarse de la variable LANGUAGE (si en otros idiomas no es necesario pq lo es en español?) o bien declararla igual ke LANG

Espero ke esto le sirva a alguien  :Smile: 

saludos!

----------

